# Upgrading to Moutain Lion



## DonRicklin (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm still running 10.6.8

Thinking of jumping to 10.8.0.

Is it easy to step back if I have problems? Running Time Machine just before upgrading from the Apple Store.

Read of some of the horror stories. Im on a:

  Model Name:    MacBook Pro
  Model Identifier:    MacBookPro5,1
  Processor Name:    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:    2.4 GHz

Not looking to do Airplay.

Don


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Don,

After 35 years in IT a lesson learned there is just say no to dot zero.  In other words let the pioneers find out all the bugs and problems of the first release and 

I also think that you may have to purchase and install Lion as well as I believe that you have to have Lion installed to install Mountain Lion. 

One of the big differences that you will have to get used to is that starting in Lion the scroll movement has changed. It now works like an iPhone and and in fact the same was as LR moves the image in the Crop window. Instead of the mouse wheel or track pad gestures dragging the scroll bar it now moves the underlying document. This was hard for me to get use too especially the mouse wheel. 

Also starting with Lion support for all PowerPC applications is gone. Apple has removed Rosetta. The upgrade process will search you hard drive and give you a list of apps that you have that won't run. You can also run System Information and open the Software section and sort by kind. The two that were a problem for me were Quicken 2007 which now has released a compatible version and iMatch which I have replace by iProfiler.

There is more and a good really good ebook completely covering the subject is Take Control of Upgrading to Mountain Lion  that goes over all the changes and includes a section about coming from Snow Leopard.

-louie


----------



## DonRicklin (Jul 30, 2012)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Don,
> 
> After 35 years in IT a lesson learned there is just say no to dot zero.  In other words let the pioneers find out all the bugs and problems of the first release and
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think I will wait. for past .0! as for going to Lion first... is that really needed?

Not much PowerPC that I need to keep, except MS Excel and Word, though I suppose I could upgrade those, too. Excel is just to do time sheets for work. KInda important, don't ya figure?

Don


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 1, 2012)

DonRicklin said:


> Thanks, I think I will wait. for past .0! as for going to Lion first... is that really needed?
> Don



May not be necessary. There are problems for anyone that does not yet have 10.6.8 installed. This is the first version that will allow you to purchased Lion or Mountain Lion from the App Store. But since you already have 10.6.8 installed you should be good to go.

Again the Take Control books cover all this in detail and offer many tips on how to stream line the process and how to avoid problems. It really helps that the information is all in one place rather than having to fumble around Apples support site looking for bits and pieces here and there. 

-louie


----------

